

Learnings from having Mailchimp ask me to kindly leave. - mise
http://www.eteanga.ie/mailchimp-asked-me-to-leave/

======
nopassrecover
Sounds like there should be some recalibration of those figures for small
lists. Typical on-target mailouts for small businesses (1000-3000) are usually
accompanied by at least a couple opt-outs based on the content no longer being
relevant / changed interests, but I'd hardly call the list spam.

------
gus_massa
There is something strange in this story.

    
    
      Despite the double opt-in nature of mailing list
      subscription, it may not have been clear enough 
      that ebook == mailing list.
    

Perhaps some of the people didn't want to subscribe to the mailing list after
all,

~~~
mise
Yes, that's what I thought. They were told "Sign up for our mailing list and
get a free ebook" in the text. The header was "Ebook - [title]". And then a
big email input box with a submit button. But after that, they still had to
double-confirm their subscription by clicking on an email link sent by
Mailchimp.

